

Unreal Tournament Running on Pandora [ExaGear Tech] - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=4050..

======
lunixbochs
This is comprised of two major pieces: ExaGear's user-mode x86 emulation, and
my OpenGL driver for OpenGL ES devices (glshim).

I didn't use WINE for these videos, fyi. There's a Loki build for Linux.
Playing it under WINE is possible, but the OpenGL support for WINE in my
driver isn't as good as native and there's a ton of extra indirection.

~~~
ekianjo
Thanks for the correction, I will amend the article accordingly !

